# Help Rehabilitating a Sparrow Fledgling?



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am sure this happens a lot to the crazy animal people on this forum but because we keep so many animals we always get wild rescues dumped on us! 

I have been handed what could be a sparrow? It has been had by a cat and I'd like to try to help it if I can.

First thought when I got it was 'here we go again, it won't make it through the night'. But it has.

It does have a swollen eye but other than that I can see no injury. Legs are fine and wings are fine. I guess just suffering from stress.

All I have done so far is drip fed some avipro plus off a cotton bud. when the chick started to swallow I realised it may have a chance - so looking for advice as to what to do next!

I have handled as little as possible and have it in a small box containing a nest. I have just tested the feet and wings. If I pretend to drop the bird it flaps its wings nicely. It can now grip well and perch on my finger too.

However, I have yet to see it close its beak. it holds it open which makes it easy for me to drip water in but guessing there might be a problem causing it to hold beak open? Its good eye has opened a ***** once or twice but it mostly stays still with eyes closed.



















swollen eye:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

It's a sparrow.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its eye needs treatment, maybe Baytril. Why not pass it on to a wildlife centre? Looks more like a dunnock or possible robin to me its colour is wrong for a sparrow Identify it on here http://www.wildlife-rescue.org.uk/PDF/Baby%20Bird%20Identification%20Guide.pdf
Corvid is great for wildbird advice


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

you could be right shell - usually people bring me half dead doves and pigeons with slim to no chance of survival but this little fellow is not a write off.

has a good will to live and seems fairly strong bar the closed eyes.

i'll look into taking him to a wildlife rescue as they will be better equipped to help him recover. ive only got poultry meds and feeds.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I does have a look of a young robin to me too.

Wildpro is an excellent site for anyone wanting to handrear, nurse or release a wild critter. Try doing a search here Wildpro Contents 

Search for robin and half way down you see a link to "Feeding of casualty garden birds" and underneath that "release of casualty garden birds", a couple more further down there's a link for handrearing garden birds, if you think he still needs help with his feeding.

You *should *find everything you need to know there or somewhere else on this site.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is a Dunnock. The eye is probably sealed shut with dried mucus or blood, so try gently cleaning it up with warm water to clear that. once you can see the eye you will have a better idea of the serverity of the injury. The beak constantly open like that sugests to me that the jaw is broken, although without seeing it properly it is hard to tell. Your best bet realy would be a good rehab centre as with a cat bite he will need a course of antibiotics. The jaw and eye will probably also need some form of treatment, he is not just a simple hand rearing case. unfortunetly dunnocks tend to be fragile on top of that, so I wouldn't be giving him much hope, however, everything is worth a go. feeding for the moment should be mealworms, cat food or scrambled egg. do not give water into his beak, until he can feed himself he will get all the water he needs from his food. introducing liquid, especialy if his beak is damaged, is more likely to drown him than do much good.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks both for the info.

I don't think the jaw is broken as the bird can use it and can swallow and spit food out! i have given a tiny amount of water in order to administer avipro plus which is what put it back on its feet.

it is still improving and fighting fit this morning.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Good luck with him/her. I just hand reared a baby blackbird my cat brought in. No injuries though, so was just a case of feeding and releasing once it could feed itself. I hope the little mite pulls through : victory:


----------

